# المحرك الهوائي (محرك يعمل بالهواء)



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مايو 2006)

يعتبر المحرك الهوائي هو الأكفئ والأكثر أستخداما في وحدات الطاقة الممكنة في تصاميم المهندسين.
بسبب الأختيار الطبيعي في الصناعات التطبيقية سابقا ولاحقا.

مميزاته::3: 
1 . خفيف الوزن ونموذجي .:15: 
2 . زيادة العزم مع التحميل .:5: 
3 . ممكن تنظيم الطاقه الخارجة بالتدريج .:79: 
4 .لا يتضرر في حالة زيادة الحمل .:13: 
5 . مثالي وغير خطر لعدم وجود الكهرباء .:80: 
6 . سهل تغيير اتجاه الدوران.:69: 
7 . بسيط وسهل التركيب ولا يحتاج الى الصيانة.
8 . لايسخن . 
9. قليل الأعطال.:55: 

انواعه :
هناك عدة انواع من هذه المحركات واكثر الأنواع المستخدمه والشائعة .
1- محرك الهواء الذي بالزعانف vane type .
2- محرك الهواء المكبسي piston type
3- محرك هوائي توربيني turbine

وهنا سوف نتكلم على النوع الأول vane motor وهذا النوع تصل قدرته الى 5kw اي 6.5hp
اما السرعه تصل الى 25000 دورة بالدقيقة . حسب نوع التصميم .

التكمله فيما بعد .... ان شاء الله.


البغدادي


----------



## mecengadyleh87 (5 مايو 2006)

[glint]جزاك الله خيرا نرجو منك الاسهاب .[/glint]


----------



## NAK (6 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم شكري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيراً وكفاك شراً و زادك في العلم بسطة و رفعك به درجات و احسن خاتمتك.

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (6 مايو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا أخي الكريم على هذه النبذه المختصره عن المحركات الهوائية .


ونتظر المزيد من التفصيل إن أمكن :81: 



ولك مني التحية


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (6 مايو 2006)

the best thing is the weight of Engine please if you have a comparesson give it to us


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 مايو 2006)

*تكمله 2*

يعتمد مبدأ عمل المحرك الهوائي في عمله على دخول الهواء بضغط معين وحسب السعه والقدره.
وعند دخول الهواء من الفتحة المخصصه وبينما يلامس الزعنفة يدفعها نحو الدوران ثم تليها الثانيه
فيحدث طرد مركزي وتتم عملية الدوران . ويتكون عدد الزعانففي المحرك من ثلاثة الى عشرة.
ويمكن تخفيض عدد الدوران وزيادة قوة العزم بوضع صندوق تروس وهي ثلاثة النواع.
1-planetary gears
2-Helical gears
3-Worm gears
النوعين الاولين يكون الدوران عكس دوران المحرك بسبب تحويل التروس.اما الأخير يكون محور دورانه عمودي على محور المحرك بسبب الدودة والترس الدودي.

الأداء :
يعتمد اداء المحرك على ثبوت ضغط الهواء الداخل ويكون طباقي Laminer .
والعلاقة تكون:
p=3.14*M*N/30
M=30*P/3.14*N
N=30*P/3.14*M
P=power kw
M=torque Nm
N=speed rpm

يوجد تكمله لاحقه ان شاء الله .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2006)

*تكملة اخيرة*

الملحقات :
في سبيل الأداء الجيد والكفاءة العالية للمحرك الهوائي .وزيادة العمر التشغيلي .يحتاج الى المنظومة
التالية:
1-منظم هواء مع فلتر مع ساعة قياس الضغط لتنظيم ضغط الهواء الداخل الى المحرك.
2-منظومة تزييت بعد الفقرة 1 لكي يتشبع الهواء بالزيت .
3- قاتم للصوت عبارة عن خرطوم يثبت في فتحة الهواء الراجع .

وفي الختام اذا كان اي سؤال انا جاهز والسلام .:55: 

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مايو 2006)

*صور للمحرك الذي يعمل بالهواء*










البغدادي


----------



## Ahmed mhmoued (24 مايو 2006)

*thnx so much*

thank u so much


----------



## احمد قوجاق (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر محمد3 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا هندسه بس لو فى صور عليها شرح يبقى افضل


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (12 ديسمبر 2007)

روح الله يفتح عليك بفضله وكرمه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يناير 2008)

عمر محمد3 قال:


> مشكور يا هندسه بس لو فى صور عليها شرح يبقى افضل



ان شاء الله عن قريب .



البغدادي:55:


----------



## سليمان س ر (28 يناير 2008)

سؤالي هو كيف يكون الفولت volts ثابت و الدوران غير ثابت و السايكل Hz ايضا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يناير 2008)

الأخ سليمان س ر .

تحية طيبة .

نحن نتكلم عن المحرك الهوائي فقط . ولم نذكر اسم المحرك الكهربائي لأننا في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية .

وشكرا لمرورك .


البغدادي


----------



## محمد جبر فؤاد (29 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 فبراير 2008)

*المحرك الهوائي الذي يعمل بالزعانف.*

السلام عليكم .

اليكم المخططات للمحرك الهوائي وطريقة عمله .

استقبل كافة اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم قبل المضي بالمحرك الهوائي من النوع الثاني الذي يعمل بالمكابس.

ومن الله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد العايدى (1 فبراير 2008)

كلام جميل و كلاك معقول مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه


----------



## محمد العايدى (1 فبراير 2008)

لو ممكن شرح الاجزاء ع الرسم يبقى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 فبراير 2008)

انظر الى الشكل الاول اولا , وان مشاركتك تحررت دون فتح الملف او ربما لم تقرا الصفحة الثانية .

على اي حال شكرا لمرورك وجزاك الله خيرا .

اما بقولك (  كلام جميل و كلاك معقول مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه )

واقول لك انا لم اكتب شعرا غزليا انما هي هندسة وان شاء الله عندما تصبح مهندسا حقيقيا 

تعرف حقيقة الامر .

وبالمناسبة المناهج الدراسية في الجامعات العربية لم تتطرق الى المحركات الهوائية من هذا النوع .

البغدادي


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكور مهندسنا العزيز شكري 

ولي تعليق بسيط في هذا الموضوع

يستخدم هذا المحرك في الاماكن التي من الممكن تعذر وصول الكهرباء اليها وفي المجالات التي التي 

تكون فيها خطورة الكهرباء كبيره نتيجة العمل بتماس مع الماء والرطوبه والاطيان وانا لي تجربه في 

هذا الموضوع فقد عملت على هكذا محرك وكان يستخدم في مفتاح الانابيب الخاص بحفر ابار النفط

وكذلك المحرك المستخدم في رفع الانابيب لاعلى الصاريه.

وهذه المحركات صغيره الحجم كبيرة العزم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي ضياء على اضافتك المفيدة .

وشكرا جزيلا على مرورك الكريم .

البغدادي


----------



## محمود الزينى (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## محمد العايدى (2 فبراير 2008)

انا فعلا لم افتح الصفحة الثانية

اما ( كلام جميل و كلاك معقول مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه )
فهو على سبيل الدعابة ليس الا ...
و هذا يدل على قربك من قلوبنا نظرا لمجهودك الهائل الذى تقوم به


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 فبراير 2008)

محمد العايدى قال:


> انا فعلا لم افتح الصفحة الثانية
> 
> اما ( كلام جميل و كلاك معقول مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه )
> فهو على سبيل الدعابة ليس الا ...
> و هذا يدل على قربك من قلوبنا نظرا لمجهودك الهائل الذى تقوم به




تحية طيبة .

 

البغدادي


----------



## mazenk15 (2 فبراير 2008)

thank you 
but not clear
plaes give me more a tyre


----------



## البوشني (2 فبراير 2008)

اللة يبارك فيك ياخوي


----------



## البوشني (2 فبراير 2008)

:34: :34: :34: :34: :34: :34: :34: :34: 
السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان ترحبو بي عضوا معكم يا اخوتي في اللة ونشاللة نفيدكم وتفيدوني وشكراجزيلا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 فبراير 2008)

اهلا وسهلا بك وعلى الرحب والسعة .

ونتمنى ان تكون صديق دائم للملتقى .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (2 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة فعلا


----------



## عوض مفتاح (2 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المعلومة الطيبة


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (3 فبراير 2008)

أشكرك يا مهندس شكري .. 

واصل بتقديم المزيد ..


----------



## محب الشرقية (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (3 فبراير 2008)

دائماً كم عودتنا مشرفنا الغالي شكري موضوع جديد وقيم وأول مرة اسمع بهذا المحرك وكما قلت لا يدرس في الجامعات وهنا تكمن فائدة هذا الملتقي الرائع فلك كل الشكر والتقدير ولاعضاء هذا الملتقي الناجح.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم .

اداء المحرك الهوائي .

ان اداء المحرك الهوائي يعتمد على قيمة ضغط الهواء الداخل اليه . بحيث يكون ثابت وانسيابي 

(طباقي) وخروجه ايضا لكي يعطي عزم وسرعة حقيقية وثابتة , وتتم العملية بواسطة منظم للهواء 

ينظم الضغط الداخل للمحرك من خلال صمام فتح وغلق سواء كان هذا الصمام هوائي ايضا او

كهربائي .

كما يحتفظ المحرك بجودة عالية كلما طالت فترة تشغيله مدة اطول هذا اذا توفرت له العناية اللزمة 

اثناء التشغيل والصيانة الدورية .

البغدادي .


----------



## موسي ديان (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاءك الله خيرا ونرجوا كتاب يوجد فية الشرح بالكامل وشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## بادي الاول (21 يونيو 2008)

جهد مشكور وياريت معلومات اكثر حول ضغط الهواءاللازم لتشغيل هذا النوع من المحركات 
مع امثلة على قدرتها لو سمحت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ موسي ديان .

مع الأسف لأيوجد لدي اي كتاب من هذا النوع بأمكانك البحث عنه في المكتبة الملتقى ,

لكن بأمكانك ان تطرح اي سؤال عن المحرك الهوائي .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ بادي الاول.

الضغوط مختلفة حسب حجم المحرك يبدأ 2.5 بار الى 6 بار.

اما الأمثلة هنا ملف قد وضعته يبين ذلك .


البغدادي


----------



## mohamade007 (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هل تقصد ان وقود هدا المحرك هو عبارة عن عبوة مليءة بهواء مضغووط ??? و هل يتم تعبئت العبوة بالهواء بشكل داتي أتناء عمل المحرك ??? و ان كان الامر كدالك فكيف يتم اعادة ملء العبوة ??


----------



## ahmed helmy (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جدا وكل عام والامة الاسلاميه بخير


----------



## kassou (20 أغسطس 2009)

jai rien compris monsieur


----------



## محمود مندو (20 أغسطس 2009)

*يعطيك العافية*

مشكور كتير يا حبيبي:75:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2009)

mohamade007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل تقصد ان وقود هدا المحرك هو عبارة عن عبوة مليءة بهواء مضغووط ??? و هل يتم تعبئت العبوة بالهواء بشكل داتي أتناء عمل المحرك ??? و ان كان الامر كدالك فكيف يتم اعادة ملء العبوة ??



كما ذكر مسبقا يتم تجهيز المحرك بهواء مضغوط بواسطة ضاغطة هواء مع خزان .

البغدادي:20:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشرفنا الفاضل


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / شكري محمد نوري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته
الموضوع جميل وشيق ، ولكنه مختصر جدا ، كنت أود أن أجد وجبة علمية دسمة ، ولكن للأسف كان الموضوع صغير . هذا لا يخفض من شأن وجمال عرض الموضوع . 
بارك الله فيك ، ونحن ننتظر منك المذيد.
مع تحياتي.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ د.أحمد زكي حلمي.

شكرا على مرورك وردك .

المحركات الهوائية موضوع طويل وعميق من حيث مبدأ العمل والمواصفات والمميزات والاستخدامات واحتاج الى 

مجلد لكتابته , وعلى العموم لدي كتاب من تأليفي في هذا المضمار واي سؤال او توضيح انا بخدمة الاعضاء .

مع اجمل المنى .



البغدادي


----------



## camonia (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير 1000 شكر


----------



## مشروع اردني (12 مارس 2010)

5555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## umromostafa (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك اله خيرا عن هذا الموضوع الشيق وعندى مداخله الا وهى كان عندى فى الشغل محرك هوائى يستخدم كونش رافع اقصى وزن له 50 طن لم يتم عليه الا شهر واحد تشغيل وحصل هبوط فى القدرة الرافعه عملت دران للزيت لقيت فيه نسبه من اللون البرونزى عاليه فكيت المحرك من جزء الادارة بالهواء ووجدت ذزراع توصيا مكسور وايضا الجلبه النحاسيه مفتته ( المحرك من النوع المكبسى) ما السبب فى هذا هل عيب صناعه وسؤالى الثانى نحن نضع زيت هيدروليك للمحرك فهل هذا الزيت يصلح فعلا ام زيت التروس او زيت المحركات؟؟؟؟وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## معتصم79 (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم الرجاء مساعدتى أين تباع هذه المحركات وكيف يمكن الحصول عليها وما هى أسمائها المتداوله فى السوق والضغوط الهوائيه المطلوبه لتشغيلها الرجاء الرد فى أسرع ممكن عن طريق الاميل من قبل الاداره أو المنتدى والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## amrhawash (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ياهندسة


----------



## amrhawash (12 يونيو 2010)

لااله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## amrhawash (12 يونيو 2010)

لااله الا الله .......محمد رسول الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يونيو 2010)

تسلموا على المرور والردود .

تقبلوا تقديري.

البغدادي


----------



## طالب العلم11 (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز البغدادي
اذا ممكن سوال ... هل من الممكن اجراء تغيير على محرك يعمل بالبنزين وجعله يعمل بالهواء المضغوط .. واذا كان ممكن كيف يتم ذالك وما هي التعديلات وشكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
المحرك الهوائى ده عبارة عن turbine أو vane أو piston كما تفضلت أخ بغدادى ولكن أضيف أنه يعمل على فكرة استقبال الهواء فى ضغط عالى من خلال compressor ثم يتمدد هذا الهواء مستنفذا طاقته فى إدارة المجموعة الميكانيكية للمحرك أى يدخل الهواء بطاقة عالية ويخرج بطاقة منخفضة ويمكن عكس اتجاه دوران الموتور عن طريق ال directional control valve ,شكرا وأرجو التصحيح اذا ذكرت ماهو خطأ...............تحياتى.


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (5 يوليو 2010)

معتصم79 قال:


> السلام عليكم الرجاء مساعدتى أين تباع هذه المحركات وكيف يمكن الحصول عليها وما هى أسمائها المتداوله فى السوق والضغوط الهوائيه المطلوبه لتشغيلها الرجاء الرد فى أسرع ممكن عن طريق الاميل من قبل الاداره أو المنتدى والله ولى التوفيق


 السلام عليكم أخ معتصم أنا أعرف شركة ياسر فهمى للهندسة الهيدروليكية هما شغالين فى أنظمة ال
Hydraulics وال Pneumatics ده اسم الشركة ودور انت على بياناتها على النت حتى لا أعتبر مروجا من قبل الادارة وشكرا.


----------



## برهم السيد (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا" جزيلا
ماهي اسعار هذه المحركات تقريبا"


----------



## برهم السيد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ألأخ برهم تحية طيبة .

وشكرا لك على اطلاعك .

اما بالنسبة للأسعار اجهلها تماما , هناك انواع مختلفة ومناشئ متنوعة احجام كثبرة ولكل صنف له سعره .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق.


البغدادي


----------



## ahmed malik (20 أكتوبر 2010)

_*مشكور على الموضوع وارجو منك الحديث العميق عن الموضوع لأهميتة وشكراً جزيلاً لك .*_


----------



## فايز شما (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الملحقات :
> في سبيل الأداء الجيد والكفاءة العالية للمحرك الهوائي .وزيادة العمر التشغيلي .يحتاج الى المنظومة
> التالية:
> 1-منظم هواء مع فلتر مع ساعة قياس الضغط لتنظيم ضغط الهواء الداخل الى المحرك.
> ...


تحياتي 
هل هناك محركات هواء باستطاعات اكبر ؟؟
هل من الممكن معرفة اذا ما كانت هذه الانواع من المحركات متوفرة في سوريا ... وعروض اسعار عنها ؟؟؟

ولك الشكر مقدما


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ياليتني لو كنت في سوريا ومعرفة اذا كانت متوفرة .
على اي حال اعتقد انها متوفرة في كل مكان .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## kokoslh (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع رائع جدا شكرا اخي 

اريد ان اسال اخي عن اسم هذه المحركات بالانجليزية . للانني اريد البحث عن هذا المحرك وشرائه على الانترنت


----------



## ali_salem79 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thamer_1997 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مششكككورريين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

kokoslh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع رائع جدا شكرا اخي
> 
> اريد ان اسال اخي عن اسم هذه المحركات بالانجليزية . للانني اريد البحث عن هذا المحرك وشرائه على الانترنت



تحية طيبة .

Air Motor.

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## kokoslh (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## engstar88 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الحقيقة موضوع كبير وجميل ومشكر صاحبه كتير
بس كده الهواء ده بيضغط بطريقة ايان كانت ملوثة للبيئة فما الفائدة وان كان سيقلل من صيانة السياراة فما حجم الخزان وضغطه لكى يسير السيارة مثلا فترة كافية ومرضية مع ملاحظة ان انخفاض الضغط مع الاستخدام سيقلل من كفاءة المحرك ناهيك عن الماقيد واللا ارجاعية للهواء 
هذا موضوع كبير وجميل وعايز بحث


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (30 سبتمبر 2011)

thanx u so much


----------



## البطسى (1 أبريل 2012)

اخى شكرى لدى فكرة عن تشغيل مكينة ري بالمحرك الهوائى واريد مساعدتك.................ارجو سرعة الرد


----------



## أكا (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## hisham abdalgleel (21 سبتمبر 2012)

عندى محرك هوائى تربينى سرعته قلت فكين الراس وعملنا نظافه له مع العلم له منظم هواء بداخله فلتر هل فقدان الزيت ونقصه يقلل من كفاءته وسرعته وماهو نوع الزيت الذى يستخدم مع هذا المحرك هل زيت تروس ام زيت هيدرولك ام ماذا


----------



## hisham abdalgleel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

والله مشكور كتير ياالبغدادى عندنا موتور هوائى يعمل مكسر خلاط لما نخلط فيه مواد تقيله يتوقف ولما نخلط فيه مواد خفيفه يعمل بى كفائه عاليه وللعلم لا احد يعرف مواصفاته ولكن لما اطلعت على موضوعك الشيق ولك جزيل الشكر عرفت ان مشكلته زيت التشبع خالى الذى مع منظم الهواء ولكن ماهو الزيت المناسب الذى نستخدمه وطبعا الهواء متوفر كمبرسور8 بار وطبعا الشركه اعتبرته غير صالح منذ البدايه وانا عرفته انه جيد من قوه عزمه والمفاجاه من خلال تعليق الجميل وسوف تكون مفاجاه للشركه سوف اشغله زى ما كان يعمل منذ ان احضروه ولك شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## hmozek5 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

أكثر من أكثر رائع


----------

